# Xero Lite XSR3



## Gstep (May 23, 2008)

I purchased a Giant TCR with stock Xero Lite XSR3 wheel set a couple of years ago. I have no clue whether or not an upgrade is in order, though I hear that is one of the best bangs for the buck (next to training more/better). I do not hear a lot about these wheels-good or bad. I have not started racing yet, weigh 165 lbs, but mostly club ride with a lot of local "racers' and hang alright with the fast group occasionally getting dropped (not often). I am not ready to throw down $2,000 on a set of wheels, but would like to get faster if I can do it without dropping too much. Are the Xero's good, should I consider the Neuvations or others?


----------



## RowRonin (Jan 1, 2006)

Gstep said:


> I purchased a Giant TCR with stock Xero Lite XSR3 wheel set a couple of years ago. I have no clue whether or not an upgrade is in order, though I hear that is one of the best bangs for the buck (next to training more/better). I do not hear a lot about these wheels-good or bad. I have not started racing yet, weigh 165 lbs, but mostly club ride with a lot of local "racers' and hang alright with the fast group occasionally getting dropped (not often). I am not ready to throw down $2,000 on a set of wheels, but would like to get faster if I can do it without dropping too much. Are the Xero's good, should I consider the Neuvations or others?


I've been riding/racing (Cat 5->4) on the XRS3's on my Giant for the last two years. The only issue I can think of is when you get around to truing them, the nipples (alloy?) got torn up as I tried to true the wheel. I had to replace about 5-6 of them in the process. The tension is higher than a 32-spoke wheel, my spoke tool trashed the nipples. Aside from that, they've held up rather well.


----------



## Gstep (May 23, 2008)

I have no complaints with them so far, just did not know if I was missing something. Do you know if they reasonable form a weight standpoint or are they heavy?


----------



## ktam (Apr 17, 2008)

*durable but heavy..*

i used to have a set -- never had any problems but found them to be a bit heavy. 

the weight for the Xero XSR-3 wheelset is 2048g, compared to the Neuvation R28 SL3's that I'm currently riding, which is 1540g. that's about 1.12 pounds in weight savings... 

i bought the SL3's from my LBS for $280 versus the XSR-3's, which were purchased off eBay for $125. while not particularly expensive, the SL3s were still a bit more than the Xero wheels. i've been very impressed with the neuvations so far, and really notice the weight difference when climbing.


----------



## Gstep (May 23, 2008)

*weight difference*

That is a big weight difference. Would it help mostly on climbs, or also on flats? With the ceramic bearings etc. the Neuvations look tempting.


----------



## hayduke1972 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Make sure your using the right tool*



RowRonin said:


> I've been riding/racing (Cat 5->4) on the XRS3's on my Giant for the last two years. The only issue I can think of is when you get around to truing them, the nipples (alloy?) got torn up as I tried to true the wheel. I had to replace about 5-6 of them in the process. The tension is higher than a 32-spoke wheel, my spoke tool trashed the nipples. Aside from that, they've held up rather well.


Using to correct size and a high quality spoke wrench (Park) will prevent rounding out your nipples. Using a "multi" spoke wrench is almost guaranteed to round out nipples, even if its the right size.

In eight years I worked as a bike mechanic, I trued 1000's of wheels and built a few hundred. I rounded a few nipples (both alloy and brass) and pretty much every time it was my fault for using the wrong size wrench.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ktam (Apr 17, 2008)

Gstep said:


> That is a big weight difference. Would it help mostly on climbs, or also on flats? With the ceramic bearings etc. the Neuvations look tempting.


the difference is most noticeable for me on the climbs, but they do get spinning a tad quicker on the flats also. 

i don't have the ceramic bearings but for the $60, you can't go wrong. 

BelgiumKneeWarmers just did a review of the R28 Aero4 

and also a review of the C50 carbon tubulars

both look pretty good.


----------



## csh8428 (Aug 2, 2007)

You can get a set of Xero XR1(1540g) from ebay for $230 shipped. I got a set over my stock Shimano 510s and they're weigh lighter(yes that was a pun). Most wheels with a 30mm rim and the same weight will cost $700 and up.

Craig


----------

